# Sarabande - J.S. Bach, BWV 997



## TodorYankov (Jan 25, 2017)

This is my performance of the Sarabande from the lute suite


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

TodorYankov said:


> This is my performance of the Sarabande from the lute suite


Loved this, very good my good fellow!

I compose for piano but want to learn classical guitar too!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Indeed good playing and as always, good to see such enthusiast members.


----------

